# Charlotte, NC my German Shepherd



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone can help me or have suggestions for me. I'm moving to Charlotte and found a house. Anyway, i'm moving with my dogs the only problem is the house does not have a fenced in yard yet and i'm going to be busy moving things from place to place for a bit and it will be really hard with dogs and even if I did have a fence I can't exactly leave them unattended.

Unfortunately i've had awful experiences with boarding. Twice I've had a dog catch kennel cough despite being up to date on shots and bordatella and they were miserable for weeks and had to be kept away from other animals. It wasn't fun for me or them. So, i'm really nervous about boarding.

I also don't know much about Charlotte as far as good places or safe places. I know this forum has a lot of caring people and hoping someone might have some suggestions for me.

I just need someone to watch Loki for a few days 3 at the most but I'd be anxious to get him back asap so I would do my best to get everything done. I need to build a fence as well as move some stuff. He's up to date on shots, cat, dog, kid friendly, neutered, house broken, kind of a clumsy, stubborn dog sometimes especially with food but never tried to bite anybody. He will sometimes growl at other dogs over food but even then i've never seen him go after anyone. People however can take food right out of his mouth and he doesn't care. He's good on a leash, will chew things if ignored or doesnt get out for his daily walk but will happily chew on toys as long as he's introduced to them.

My fiances parents have offered to watch my standard poodle as well as my other shepherd Pandora but that's all they can handle as they have three dogs of their own.

I wasn't sure where to post this..just to be clear im not trying to find him a home, just a 3-day vacation! I want to keep my boy!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Any doggie sitters near you? There are some who will keep your pets in their own home. 

Alternatively, some sitters will stay in your house with the dog. Or perhaps you could get a responsible student to do that for you.


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

That's not a bad idea, as long as it was someone I could trust. I just don't want him around a bunch of strange dogs in a kennel type place.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

You could ask for recommendations in your area - BBB or your vet, for instance. My vet has a bulletin board where all kinds of dog related services are advertised. The better dog sitters are bonded and insured.


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

I just wanted to post and say that I found a dog grooming salon that will also board him and while he is there he will be getting a good bath and brush out.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations. Hope you get settled into the new place soon.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

If I was closer, I would have gladly watched him. What a gorgeous boy! Good luck with your move!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I’m from Charlotte – I PM’d you.


----------

